# ThinkPad T61p and Intel 4965

## Kenji Miyamoto

Well, here's another issue with Intel's 4965 driver.  I'm able to scan and everything, but wpa_supplicant doesn't seem to want to associate.  Here's some info:

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=0

fast_reauth=1

ap_scan=2

network={

bssid=(correct BSSID)

ssid=(correct SSID)

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

group=TKIP

pairwise=TKIP

psk=(correct PSK)

priority=1

}
```

The only lines from dmesg are "phy0: HW CONFIG: freq=2437" (the actual frequency is 2462).  wpa_cli status only gives "wpa_state=ASSOCIATING", and the wpa_cli list and scan_results both include the correct information for the AP.  Is there something else I missed?

I'm on a 2.6.26-gentoo kernel using the in-kernel driver, with the 4965-ucode installed.

----------

## marineunit

Hey, I have the same laptop and wireless adapter, and I'm using WPA-PSK on the new kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r7.

I followed this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

and my very simple wpa_supplicant.conf is (essid and psk removed):

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

        ssid="goaway"

        psk=goaway

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}

```

Actually, I'm having some problems myself. After the kernel upgrade I sometimes get this dmesg error:

```
iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x2000000.
```

I have to stress sometimes because the error is really random. On one boot I would get this error (and no Internet access), and on another everything would work fine. There's no consistency and it seems to be purely luck...

EDIT: oops'ed on the formatting....

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I tried a simpler wpa_supplicant.conf, and used that guide to start with, without any luck.  I haven't seen any errors like those, though.

Here's some more useful information, such as starting the net.wlan0 script:

```
 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 -  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ... [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ... * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

And dmesg (sans BSSIDs):

```
ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

phy0: HW CONFIG: freq=2437

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

phy0: HW CONFIG: freq=2437

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP $BSSID

phy0: HW CONFIG: freq=2437

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

phy0: HW CONFIG: freq=2437

iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000002.

wlan0: authenticate with AP $BSSID

wlan0: authenticate with AP $BSSID

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: Error setting new configuration (-110).

wlan0: authentication with AP $BSSID timed out

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

phy0: HW CONFIG: freq=2437

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP $BSSID

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX
```

----------

## marineunit

on mine I don't have a phy0, but my wireless led light doesn't work at all

you also have a similar error to mine (the microcode error), near the middle of dmesg, but I'm not sure if that is the problem

----------

## pdw_hu

iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000002. 

How about checking your ucode?

The LED will only work with 2.6.26, but with the new release i get disconnected after 30-60seconds of using that connection.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, this is my configuration :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="gentoonet"

   psk="mypassphrase"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

```

Can you double check your configuration router and tell us what encryption do you use ?

----------

## d2_racing

Also, after a fresh reboot, can you post that plz :

```

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# wpa_cli status

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also plz double check theses options :

```

(*) Wireless 

    (M) Improved wireless configuration API 

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) 

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack 

    (M) IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x) 

    (M) IEEE 802.11i CCMP support 

    (M) IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption 

```

```

(*) Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) 

(*) Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers 

    (*) Enable full debugging output in iwlwifi drivers 

    (*) Enable Sensitivity Calibration in iwlwifi drivers 

    (*) Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlwifi drivers 

    (*) Enable Wireless QoS in iwlwifi drivers 

    (M) Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN 

    <> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection 

```

```

(*) Cryptographic algorithm manager 

    (M) SHA1 digest algorithm 

    (M) SHA256 digest algorithm 

    (M) ECB support 

    (M) CBC support 

    (M) PCBC support 

    (*) AES cipher algorithms 

    (*) AES cipher algorithms (i586) 

    (*) ARC4 cipher algorithm 

    (*) Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm 

```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

All of those things are either built-in or compiled as modules in my kernel already.

Here's the output of those commands, in the order you asked for them ($MY_SSID is the SSID of my WPA-PSK wireless network):

```
iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy5: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

input: 4965AGN as /class/input/input13

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

Registered led device: iwl-phy5:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy5:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy5:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy5:TX

phy5: HW CONFIG: freq=2412

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

phy5: HW CONFIG: freq=2412

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"$MY_SSID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:86:58:d1:81  

          inet addr:192.168.0.238  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:86ff:fe58:d181/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:71 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:15762 (15.3 KiB)  TX bytes:810 (810.0 B)

          Memory:fe200000-fe220000 

ip6tnl0   Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          NOARP  MTU:1460  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5c:54:02:93  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-54-02-93-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

ip6tnl0   Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:16:01:D6:11:21

                    ESSID:"52326FFA5F459D0C172B08657CB2912D"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=66/100  Signal level=-67 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000ee9fb5218a

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:11:95:75:0D:D0

                    ESSID:"local"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=43/100  Signal level=-83 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000568d9c7181

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:90:4C:7E:00:10

                    ESSID:""

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=78/100  Signal level=-56 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000010edc23185

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 -  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ... [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ... * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"$MY_SSID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:86:58:d1:81  

          inet addr:192.168.0.238  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:86ff:fe58:d181/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:78 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:17304 (16.8 KiB)  TX bytes:810 (810.0 B)

          Memory:fe200000-fe220000 

ip6tnl0   Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          NOARP  MTU:1460  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5c:54:02:93  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-54-02-93-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, as I can see, your 4965 driver is working properly.

So, first, can you change your SSID, because a _ is a pretty good for a wifi name. In fact, your problem is maybe from an invalide character from your SSID.

So, can you change that and reboot your box  :Smile: 

And run this plz :

Also, can you post this before running all the commands :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ls -la

```

```

# rmmod iwl4965 

# modprobe iwl4965 

# dmesg | tail 

# iwconfig 

# ifconfig -a 

# ifconfig wlan0 up 

# iwlist scan 

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

# wpa_cli status 

# iwconfig 

# ifconfig -a 

```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Well, my SSID is comprised of only uppercase and lowercase letters, and worked with wpa_supplicant on a laptop with an Atheros card a few years back without any issues whatsoever.

I don't have a graphical web browser yet on this laptop, and ELinks doesn't let me do middle-button-paste under X.  net.wlan0 is symlinked to /etc/init.d/net.lo, and net.eth0 is symlinked to net.lo (without the path).

Something else: I don't have BSSID, but that Atheros card still worked without BSSID.  Enabling BSSID doesn't get the Intel card to associate.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Should I just give up on using wireless with this card and buy something else?  What are some good PC Card wireless Ethernet cards for use with Linux?

----------

## termite

Use ndiswrapper.  iwl4965 is buggy at the moment.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Unfortunately, this is on a 64-bit system, and I don't have a 64-bit Windows to get the drivers from.

Where should I get them?

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, when you run this :

```

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# wpa_cli status

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a 

```

Do you see any errors from the iwl4965 driver and what about the status of wpa_cli ?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

It's exactly the same as before.  No errors or anything.

The suggestion of NDISWrapper didn't help, either.  I get this:

```
Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ndiswrapper' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

update_config=0

fast_reauth=1

ap_scan=2

Line: 12 - start of a new network block

BSSID - hexdump(len=6): 00 90 4c 7e 00 10

frequency=2462 (0x99e)

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     $HEX_BSSID                           $MY_SSID        

key_mgmt: 0x2

proto: 0x1

group: 0x8

pairwise: 0x8

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=14): [REMOVED]

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='$MY_SSID'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:21:5c:54:02:93

Driver does not support WPA.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID '$MY_SSID'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): $HEX_KEY

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING
```

wpa_gui says "Association request to the driver failed".

So now what should I try?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you repost your /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf plz

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=0

#eapol_version=1

fast_reauth=1

ap_scan=2

network={

   bssid=$(AP_MAC)

   frequency=2462

   ssid="$(SSID)"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA

   group=TKIP

   pairwise=TKIP

   psk="$(PASSPHRASE)"

   #priority=1

}

#network={

#   key_mgmt=NONE

#   priority=-9999999

#}

#
```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Well, it looks like WEP fails with wpa_supplicant, too.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Now I have wpa_supplicant with WEP associated, except no traffic whatsoever can go over the network.  Everything is "destination host unreachable," and DHCP won't get an address.  What's wrong?

I can't even modprobe ndiswrapper:

```
Oops: 0002 [1] PREEMPT SMP 

CPU 0 

Modules linked in: ndiswrapper(+) snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_device snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_hda_intel nvidia(P) snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_hwdep [last unloaded: rfkill]

Pid: 5771, comm: modprobe Tainted: P          2.6.26-gentoo #5

RIP: 0010:[<ffffc20008f6a029>]  [<ffffc20008f6a029>]

RSP: 0018:ffff81013382b700  EFLAGS: 00010202

RAX: 0000000200000004 RBX: ffff81013382ba38 RCX: ffffc200092ad401

RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffff810138de1800 RDI: 0000000000000001

RBP: ffff81013382ba40 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

R10: 0000000000000020 R11: ffffffffa08cb34b R12: 0000000000000001

R13: ffff810138de1800 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

FS:  00007f5ece1366f0(0000) GS:ffffffff809db000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: 0000000200000434 CR3: 00000001378c6000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process modprobe (pid: 5771, threadinfo ffff81013382a000, task ffff81013380f220)

Stack:  000000000000000f ffffffff802801de 000000000000001e 0000000000000001

 0000000000000001 ffffc20008f68707 ffff81013382ba38 ffff810138de1800

 ffffffff80a9795e ffff81013382b7f8 ffffffff000000e3 ffff81013382b7f8

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff802801de>] ? __inc_zone_state+0x10/0x5e

 [<ffffffff802801de>] ? __inc_zone_state+0x10/0x5e

 [<ffffffff802fce00>] ? pathrelse+0x6e/0x86

 [<ffffffff80246d7a>] ? printk+0x4e/0x56

 [<ffffffff806be4a4>] ? _spin_lock_irqsave+0x18/0x34

 [<ffffffff806be7ab>] ? _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x12/0x2c

 [<ffffffff805a8940>] ? pci_conf1_read+0xb2/0xbd

 [<ffffffff806be7ab>] ? _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x12/0x2c

 [<ffffffff804370d6>] ? pci_bus_read_config_byte+0x64/0x73

 [<ffffffff80438948>] ? __pci_find_next_cap_ttl+0x5c/0x92

 [<ffffffffa08c62eb>] ? :ndiswrapper:win2lin3+0x11/0x14

 [<ffffffffa08bce1a>] ? :ndiswrapper:IofCompleteRequest+0x9b/0x149

 [<ffffffff806be4f8>] ? _spin_lock_bh+0x13/0x29

 [<ffffffff8024afcf>] ? local_bh_enable_ip+0x40/0x5a

 [<ffffffffa08bcdcb>] ? :ndiswrapper:IofCompleteRequest+0x4c/0x149

 [<ffffffffa08bea0e>] ? :ndiswrapper:pdoDispatchPnp+0x3d6/0x3e1

 [<ffffffffa08c62d7>] ? :ndiswrapper:win2lin2+0xe/0x11

 [<ffffffffa08bc78a>] ? :ndiswrapper:IofCallDriver+0x85/0xb1

 [<ffffffffa08c2230>] ? :ndiswrapper:mp_init+0xa4/0x1d3

 [<ffffffff80240fcc>] ? hrtick_set+0xa0/0xf5

 [<ffffffffa08c23d6>] ? :ndiswrapper:NdisDispatchPnp+0x77/0xd5d

 [<ffffffff806bcf89>] ? thread_return+0x9e/0xc6

 [<ffffffff806be7ab>] ? _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x12/0x2c

 [<ffffffffa08c62d7>] ? :ndiswrapper:win2lin2+0xe/0x11

 [<ffffffffa08bc78a>] ? :ndiswrapper:IofCallDriver+0x85/0xb1

 [<ffffffff806be4f8>] ? _spin_lock_bh+0x13/0x29

 [<ffffffff8024afcf>] ? local_bh_enable_ip+0x40/0x5a

 [<ffffffffa08bc75f>] ? :ndiswrapper:IofCallDriver+0x5a/0xb1

 [<ffffffffa08bd4c0>] ? :ndiswrapper:IoBuildSynchronousFsdRequest+0x27/0x2f

 [<ffffffffa08bdf63>] ? :ndiswrapper:IoSendIrpTopDev+0x97/0xcd

 [<ffffffff8024af06>] ? local_bh_disable+0xe/0x11

 [<ffffffff8024af06>] ? local_bh_disable+0xe/0x11

 [<ffffffffa08be13d>] ? :ndiswrapper:pnp_start_device+0x45/0x88

 [<ffffffffa08be4a6>] ? :ndiswrapper:wrap_pnp_start_device+0x1d7/0x1fb

 [<ffffffffa08be51a>] ? :ndiswrapper:wrap_pnp_start_pci_device+0x50/0x56

 [<ffffffff806be724>] ? _spin_unlock+0x10/0x2b

 [<ffffffff8043a99e>] ? pci_match_device+0x8a/0xae

 [<ffffffff8043aaf9>] ? pci_device_probe+0xa9/0xf6

 [<ffffffff804bb636>] ? driver_probe_device+0xb5/0x132

 [<ffffffff804bb6f9>] ? __driver_attach+0x46/0x6d

 [<ffffffff804bb6b3>] ? __driver_attach+0x0/0x6d

 [<ffffffff804bad4d>] ? bus_for_each_dev+0x44/0x6f

 [<ffffffff804bb180>] ? bus_add_driver+0xae/0x1f6

 [<ffffffff804bb8ab>] ? driver_register+0x8d/0x102

 [<ffffffff8043ad77>] ? __pci_register_driver+0x4a/0x7b

 [<ffffffffa08b34fc>] ? :ndiswrapper:loader_init+0xbf/0x135

 [<ffffffffa0000077>] ? :ndiswrapper:wrapper_init+0x77/0xac

 [<ffffffff802663c7>] ? sys_init_module+0x9b/0x1a9

 [<ffffffff80220bbb>] ? system_call_after_swapgs+0x7b/0x80

Code: 48 85 c0 74 04 8b 00 eb 05 b8 ff ff ff ff 48 69 c0 c8 00 00 00 4a 8d 84 18 6b 04 00 00 49 89 83 38 04 00 00 48 8b 05 af 12 34 00 <83> 80 30 04 00 00 01 48 8b 5c 24 30 48 8b 74 24 38 48 83 c4 20 

RIP  [<ffffc20008f6a029>]

 RSP <ffff81013382b700>

CR2: 0000000200000434

---[ end trace c773b8f4a35cdb4d ]---
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, if you want to use a wep key, you need this configuration instead :

```

network={ 

        ssid="your_SSID" 

        scan_ssid=1 

        priority=5 

        key_mgmt=NONE 

        wep_key0=your_key_in_hexa_without_quote

        wep_tx_keyidx=0 

} 

```

----------

## Link31

 *termite wrote:*   

> Use ndiswrapper.  iwl4965 is buggy at the moment.

 

Use iwl4965. Ndiswrapper is, and has always been buggy.

iwl4965 works pretty well for me on 2.6.26, since 2.6.23 (wep or wpa, good network speed, stable connections) with this config:

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="some_wep_network"

   wep_key0=KEY

   wep_tx_keyidx=0

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=5

   # not sure if this is needed

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

}

network={

        ssid="some_wpa_network"

        psk="wpa_passphrase"

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        priority=5

}
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules="wpa_supplicant dhcpcd dhclient"

config_eth0="dhcpcd"

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

config_wlan0="wpa_supplicant dhclient"

sleep_scan_wlan0="5"
```

/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

```
blacklist iwl4965
```

/etc/modprobe.d/aliases

```
alias wlan0 iwl4965
```

/etc/conf.d/modules (baselayout 2)

```
modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} iwl4965"

module_iwl4965_args_2_6=""
```

You'll probably need to unload/reload the module to reassociate or associate with another AP, but apart from that it works.

----------

## pdw_hu

My iwl4965 just doesn't work with 2.6.26 so far. Same settings everywhere, but it's still a no go...

----------

## d2_racing

If you want to use the 2.6.26, you need to active the rfswitch kill from the kernel and also enable the rfswitchkill inside the ilw4965 option too.

----------

